# Hi Everyone! New Member Here!



## Mel1971 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone!

First time on the site today so feeling rather nervous. 

Basically would like to introduce myself first. My name is Melanie but I get Mel most of the time.  My DH is Neil.  We are both 33.

Haven't started any treatment as yet.  Had first mtg with my consultant Sept. 2004.  Advised me to lose 3-5 stone before contemplating any future treatment/medication.  Have nearly lost 3 stone.  Second mtg with consultant tomorrow.  Have a lot of unanswered questions to ask.  Very frustrated!

Be great to hear from anyone out there.

Luv Mel x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Dear Mel,

Welcome! FF is absolutely great. The girls here are brilliant and their support has been invaluable. I hope you find this a safe place in which to share the ups and downs of your tx journey with others who know what you are going through.

Wishing you all the best and lots of baby dust 

Sasha


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Mel welcome and a big congratulations on the weight loss  , you must be really proud of yourself (well you should be anyway).  Good luck and looking forward to seeing your posts
Sara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Mel

Well done for losin the weight

Wishing u lots of luck for your appt today

Hope that ur able to get some satisfactory answers

You will get lots of advice and support from everyone here

Best wishes on ur journey

Emilyxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Mel

  Well done for losing the weight.

Good luck with your appointment.

Take Care

Shaz xx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

hi mel
welcome to FF and a big   with the weight loss good luck for your appointment tomorrow

luv wanna x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Mel

Well done on your weight loss, thats fantastic  

Hopefully you will feel a lot better after your appt. good luck with that.  If they are starting you on some treatment you can chat   to those going through it too on the relevant board.  take care xx


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say welcome & hope all went well with the consultant.

love Sue


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Well done for losing all that weight, please tell me how you did it?  I lost a bit and now I am stuck, doesn't help having hassles at work and working next door to a sweet shop!


----------



## Debbie C (Oct 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the weight loss Mel!!!!!!!!! 

I lost 2 stone 9 lb before starting my ICSI - am on the 2WW now!  Testing 21st #april! Going mad already!!!! I definitely feel better for losing the weight - what about you?

Good luck with your next appointment - let me know how you get on!!

Take care
Debs x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mel, Welcome to FF and congrats on the weight loss, i hope your appt went well

Love Mish x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Message for Debbie C. Good luck for 21st April, I am on ovulation induction using injections, should be due about next weekend, so it's just the waiting game now!  How did you loose your weight, I am stuck and it's not budging anymore which is really getting me down.

Help

Chris F


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Mel

hope your meeting went well

I also came off the depo injection and was found to have PCOS and not ovulating. I had a four month course of clomid and conceived first month so anything is possible.

sending you lots of babydust 

Love

Donna x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Mel, I to am very new to this group. Only joined a couple of days ago and already hooked. This really is a great site and everyone is so nice and supportive. Congratulations on losing your weight and good luck for your appointment. Have you had any sort of fertility tests yet? Best Wishes Hope to speak to you soon. Kelly


----------



## Debbie C (Oct 30, 2004)

Chris F

Hiya! Have been a yo-yo dieter most of my life, but lost this weight slowly - since Nov 2004. Only 1/2 to 2lb a week. Cut out crisps etc and just ate healthily - 5/6 portions fruit / veg a day. Watched carb portion sizes. Snacked on seeds / sultanas. That isn't to say that I didn't eat anything bad - when out to dinner ate what I wanted - including pud! Then back on healthy stuff the next day. Not a diet - just changed way I ate!

Good luck

Debs x


----------

